# BEST "Value" in a sub-$1,000 German watch?



## karlstad (Jul 28, 2011)

What is your choice and why? I prefer pilots and divers rather than dress watches.


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Since I have 2, why not say
Tutima FX UTC Or GMT, three time zones
Other is a chrono 740-84 7754 FX UTC


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

......and *where* do you purchase those for less than 1.000,- $ ??

Volker ;-)


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought them on the forum, here. Sometimes it is possible to get a NIB or Mint. I just bought both of them. If you have an interest in one let me know
I can fill you out with info on say the 6331 pictured
Honestly, the watch is pristine Example. The 740-84 has a MSRP of $4200. Dealers mark up is 50% or more. So an Ad sells off one to a friend, the friend passes it along. So if you wear it once or twice, it is in same condition.
Have to be careful of course. So I have a $1900 or $1500 watch ( depending on AD or extras ) sell it for $700 here and everyone is happy along the line.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Just a hair over 1K and a diver, Nivrel.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Tourby and Laco both make decent pilots.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

For pilots, Aristo is worth a looksee.


----------



## chan.yan (Jan 2, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Archimede Chrono
you can find these under $1,000 under the sales forum


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a Stowa fan.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too..........................










Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Me too


----------



## MattyS (Apr 23, 2008)

Archimede is good


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

MattyS said:


> Archimede is good


Agreed !


----------



## Dookie (Apr 10, 2007)

Dievas Vortex. German made watch with a swiss movement. :-! pic leeched from the timefy


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Stowa for me, too!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Muhle:


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Stowa for me. Don't have one yet, but this might be the year for a Flieger, Marine Automatic, or Partitio.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I second the dievas vortex. Just picked one up for $700usd on the sales forum in awesome condition. Fricker case, Eta 2824 movement, Titanium, and a diver up to 500m. It looks fantastic to boot. Definitely worth a looksee. They tend to sell for between 650 and 800. Happy hunting.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

> I second the dievas vortex.


A *German* watch?
*Not* being distributed in Germany!?
The company's head-quarter in Singapore!?

Volker ;-)


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Haha looks like we've got ourselves a rumble! There was actually a thread a while back about the topic of Dievas being German or not. I don't want to hijack this thread and turn it into a discussion about that, but it's basically all about opinion. Personally, the fricker case and other parts plus the fact that according to the founder its assembled in Germany, makes it German to ME. Its a personal opinion thing. Especially after the whole Fricker-Kobold mess. But to each his own. It may be distributed out of Singapore, but that works to alot of peoples advantage because of EU tax. Plus, the made in Germany on the dial could fool any non-wis who doesn't know the score 

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## dribs (Nov 11, 2011)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Muhle:


What is the model name of that Muhle?


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Stowa FTW.


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

Check out the Dievas Aqualuna or the Vortex... Or Steinhart Triton 30atm! Be warned, the Aqualuna's not for the faint of heart!


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

dribs said:


> What is the model name of that Muhle?


Would be nice, to inform.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

That is the Mühle Glashütte M12 Sports Automatic (M1-26).
It was available in a few sizes, but now I don't see it in the
Mühle Glashütte catalog. I see only the similar looking 44mm
Terrasport I.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I just received a Laco Einsatzuhr. Very nice German dive/tactical watch, and I paid 460 Euros (I believe close to $640) direct from Laco. It has a solid 2824-2 movement, great lume, very unique aesthetics.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

Your new Laco looks good. I like the look of the crown at "12".
Are you able to take photos of your own, and tell us about the fit?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Definitely can do photographs. I'll post some in the next day or so... A bit overwhelmed today! I can tell you though that I was a bit concerned about the 46mm size (I have a 7" wrist), particularly with the parabolic shape of the case. I feared that it might look like a dinner plate hovering over my wrist. It looks great on, though. No worries after all. It is probably because of the hinged lugs which break from the shape of the case and blend in with the band, giving the appearance of a larger continuous strap. Traditional lugs would probably stick out beyond my wrist a bit more than I would like...that would make a watch of this size too big in appearance for my wrist IMHO.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

I just wanted to update everyone that I received my Laco! Actually, I received it on Tuesday&#8230;finally had time to post some quick images. I must say, I love my Squad! I also must tip my hat to Laco. I ordered late in the evening last Friday in California. By Tuesday afternoon, I had it in my hands. Unbelievable!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Those are nice photos. You did a good job of showing
us how the lugs work and the black of the case and dial.
If Laco used those photos they could probably sell more
watches.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

MattyS said:


> Archimede is good





stuffler said:


> Agreed !


True


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

I love Muhles ... 








Took a few months to track this one down. One dealer said they hadnt had one for 2 years. I asked politely if they might enquire of Muhle if they had one knocking around. They replied, 'Sold out means SOLD OUT, we CANNOT supply this watch' Mmm, customer service, take a bow. Not to be discouraged, I contacted Define watches and Peter wrote back that it was likely that with the watch not having been commercially available for 24 months and therefore no requirement to perform warrantable work that he could get me one, but no promises. Within a week he confirmed that he had contacted Thilo Muhle and organised production of 2 more. Within 8 weeks I had one. Price was unexpectedly 20 percent less then original list, service and communication were outstanding. I will buy from Peter again. I suspect you should also consider doing so.


----------



## Swift_Movement (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, I have basically the same question as the OP. A few changes though. Would like a german watch for about $1000. Not set on a style yet-could be flieger, dress,dive,other. 

Must have sapphire glass

Movement must be german-not ETA-not for technical or quality reasons. Just want german. Not swiss modified into a "german".

Lume must be nice and bright

Do not have preference on thick or thin

Do not have preference on date or no date

Do not have preference on clear or steel back.

German watch with german movement.

Ideas?? Thanks!!!!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Swift_Movement said:


> Hi, I have basically the same question as the OP. A few changes though. Would like a german watch for about $1000. Not set on a style yet-could be flieger, dress,dive,other.
> 
> Must have sapphire glass
> 
> ...


I don't know of any watches meeting your requirements.

You can find a used NOMOS for $1000. Not every used NOMOS,
but some. It will be thin and most likely hand wind and no date,
and a nice watch. However, glow in the dark? I don't think so.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to say but there is none in your price range.


----------



## Swift_Movement (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you for the responses gentlemen.

With that being said it appears I have to stoop to a swiss movement.

What are the disadvantages of a 2824-2? That appears to be what will be in my price range.


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

Swift_Movement said:


> Thank you for the responses gentlemen.
> 
> With that being said it appears I have to stoop to a swiss movement.
> 
> What are the disadvantages of a 2824-2? That appears to be what will be in my price range.


Now THIS is one harsh task master.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

This seems like pretty good value to me, especially used.









As to where it's distributed from, I don't care.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

Swift_Movement said:


> ....
> 
> What are the disadvantages of a 2824-2? That appears to be what will be in my price range.


Let me google that for you


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Me too


I think I just fell in love right here. Model? Diameter?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Famousname said:


> I think I just fell in love right here. Model? Diameter?


Chronographs - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

Saxon007 said:


> Chronographs - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


'Preciate!


----------



## Swift_Movement (Jul 4, 2012)

Gentlemen.


Here's my latest phase of what I want for what I can afford:

-now in a sport/dive style phaze
-Willing to accept the ETA or modified as I cannot afford more
-dark or preferably black bezel
-still a bright lume required
-sapphire coated glass. 
-i am now in a phaze of wanting a metal band


Really like the laco someone posted and may even consider a rubber band for something that nice. Can someone please point me to where that model is $1000 or less though. It is not on the laco website. Also really need to see a picture of its lume in the dark.

Any more suggestions now?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Archimede Sporttaucher A


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

MrGone said:


> This seems like pretty good value to me, especially used.
> 
> View attachment 958878
> 
> ...


_Pretty_ good? You mean SUPREMELY good. For those who didn't already know, that Divas is pound for pound, direct apple to apple everything you get in a $5000.00 Kobold, right down to the _exact_ same case from the _exact_ same manufacturer, for about $3500.00 less. (It's been quite a controversy in the Kobold world on why Dievas can charge what they charge, and why he can't. It's all on these forums. Look it up.)


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Had the Dievas Vortex and loved it. Awesome watch, great price. If you don't care about a date function, this pilot/diver hybrid is a top choice.

For a dress watch, I like Limes. I had the Chyros. The Pharo DayDate looks great near the OP's budget. LINK


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Archimede Sporttaucher A


Hi Mike, I've been meaning to ask this question for a while but didn't want to derail any other threads and this may be the right thread to ask: What kind of watch is the sixth one from the left in your signature. The collection in your signature is without a doubt the best I've ever seen, but that watch in particular caught my eye and I'd like to know what brand and make it is. Thanks.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Kanun said:


> Hi Mike, I've been meaning to ask this question for a while but didn't want to derail any other threads and this may be the right thread to ask: What kind of watch is the sixth one from the left in your signature. The collection in your signature is without a doubt the best I've ever seen, but that watch in particular caught my eye and I'd like to know what brand and make it is. Thanks.


That is a Stowa Antea limited edition. Mike posted about it --> there.
Mike Stuffler photo:
View attachment 970851


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

rationaltime said:


> That is a Stowa Antea limited edition. Mike posted about it --> there.
> Mike Stuffler photo:
> View attachment 970851
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

Famousname said:


> _Pretty_ good? You mean SUPREMELY good. For those who didn't already know, that Divas is pound for pound, direct apple to apple everything you get in a $5000.00 Kobold, right down to the _exact_ same case from the _exact_ same manufacturer, for about $3500.00 less. (It's been quite a controversy in the Kobold world on why Dievas can charge what they charge, and why he can't. It's all on these forums. Look it up.)


You get the same case and similar (same?) movement. I guess the dial isn't the same


----------



## turban1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd go for a Guinand pilot.


----------

